# 75 Gallon Stocking... advice please



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello
I am new to this site so please forgive me if i'm messing something up.
So anyway, I am very soon getting a 75 gallon tank, and I was wondering what you all thought about my stocking list. 

1 Angelfish (to avoid pairing)
2 Blood Parrots (please don't give me the immoral spiel)
5 Cory Cats
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Honey Sunset Gourami
10ish Black Skirt Tetras (they don't necessarily need to be BST, so any other suggestions would be great).

Thanks a bunch


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would double the corys, do 15 tetras and maybe leave out a gourami, or get 2 honey gouramis. The DG may not tollerate the honey.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok here goes first you can not put the 2 different gourami together they will fight but your tank is very big so it may work. The Angel needs warmer water than what the others. They also have different ph needs. So I don't think it is a good mix. Here are there needs I looked them all up for you:
Angel-Hardness 1-5, PH 4.8-6.2 Temp 81-88*
Parrots-Hardness 2, PH 6.5-7.5
Corys-Hardness below 10, PH below 7.6
Tetras-hardness 5-19, PH 6-8, Temp 68-79*
Gourami-Hardness 4-10, PH 6-7.5, Temp 72-82.


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I've had the honey and DG together for a while now and they get along great.

I would also like to get a small pleco.... would that make this combination overstocked?


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Ok here goes first you can not put the 2 different gourami together they will fight but your tank is very big so it may work. The Angel needs warmer water than what the others. They also have different ph needs. So I don't think it is a good mix. Here are there needs I looked them all up for you:
> Angel-Hardness 1-5, PH 4.8-6.2 Temp 81-88*
> Parrots-Hardness 2, PH 6.5-7.5
> Corys-Hardness below 10, PH below 7.6
> ...



I've had gouramis, tetras(though not Black skirt), and cories at 
Hardness "Soft" (kit doesn't provide numbers for hardness)
ph 7.0
temp 80

and they've all been fine. So, assuming my water parameters would be the same, that makes the angel the only worry.... but what if I up the temp 1 degree and down the ph to 6.8... would that solve the problems?


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

jaysee!
are you from fishlore? (I recognize your signature, hehe)
cuz it hasn't been working for me today, that's why i'm here and not there
have you been experiencing the same issue?


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Ok here goes first you can not put the 2 different gourami together they will fight but your tank is very big so it may work. The Angel needs warmer water than what the others. They also have different ph needs. So I don't think it is a good mix. Here are there needs I looked them all up for you:
> Angel-Hardness 1-5, PH 4.8-6.2 Temp 81-88*
> Parrots-Hardness 2, PH 6.5-7.5
> Corys-Hardness below 10, PH below 7.6
> ...


Actually the angels pH is somewhere between 6.2-7, and mine have been in 7.1-7.2 for a year so far. Not trying to argue but I've looked into them a lot when I was getting them and just now to refresh my memory


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

aha
So I should be safe with my current parameters plus a degree or 2?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

yup yup. My advice would have been the same


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Opps the site I looked at must have given me the wrong info. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck with the tank


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The info in our profiles is usually more reliable. But there still can be errors, so I will correct any that are identified.


----------

